# BREAKING!!!!!!!  Chinese Fembot Army set to attack!!!!



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow....hot Asian chics goose stepping in mini skirts!!!!
Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG8gcUfKrug]YouTube - NANCY SINATRA - THESE BOOTS ARE MADE FOR WALKING (Estas Botas Son Para Caminar)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah The Famous Poon Tang squadron .Very popular when they  do there close quarter maneuvers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ah The Famous Poon Tang squadron .Very popular when they  do there close quarter maneuvers.



Is this some kind of trick to get us to enlist?

If so, it is working


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 22, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to bayonet training.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jan 22, 2010)

How 'Ya Gonna Keep 'Em Down on the Farm (After They've Seen Bejing?).


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 22, 2010)

Mao Wow!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 22, 2010)

Ah yes...reminds me of the Pearl S. Buck novel..."The Good Earth"


----------



## Meister (Jan 22, 2010)

I think one winked at me....no really, I think she did.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> I think one winked at me....no really, I think she did.



Yeah...One winked at me too.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYb5Na3mUS0&feature=related]YouTube - PLA Women Soldiers[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Jan 22, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Wow....hot Asian chics goose stepping in mini skirts!!!!
> Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com



set to attack who ???? the beauty salons?????


----------



## namvet (Jan 22, 2010)

Darkwind said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to bayonet training.



and lights out to


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Mao Wow!



Dont insult hot girls with references to the mass murderer MAO.  .

Mao, Che, Stalin, Hitler....the most murderous leaders of all time (yeah stalin and MAO outdid hitler as far as murdering masses of people).


----------



## namvet (Jan 22, 2010)

those Chinese chicks were good in bed


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 22, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Mao Wow!
> ...



Agreed...hot asian babes are awesome.  Any hot babe is AWESOME!!!!!!!

I'm curious to see what Beck has to offer on Che, Mao and Stalin.  God knows he's been touting his "special program" the last few days.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 22, 2010)

It rhymes. Like Ballin' Stalin, Hey Che, and .... something something Hitler.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd surrender so quick they'd think I was French.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 22, 2010)

blastoff said:


> I'd surrender so quick they'd think I was French.



you would be thinking differently after they stick your balls in a vice and S L O W L Y get you to tell them everything you know.....hey...they cant water board ya....its illegal....


----------



## Modbert (Jan 22, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Ah yes...reminds me of the Pearl S. Buck novel..."The Good Earth"



I love that novel.


----------



## rr1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I'd surrender so quick they'd think I was French.
> ...



Ya that's right Harry and furthermore, these chicks are more than capable of kicking a two hudred and seventy pound man's ass up between his teeth in less than thirty seconds. Now try to tell these dumb hicks on here to try to suck on one of their titties and see how far they get.


----------



## Rozman (Jan 22, 2010)

Holy Crap......that is so Effin HOT...


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 22, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I think one winked at me....no really, I think she did.
> ...




Wow an Asian Sarah Pallin.  


She could be president here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 22, 2010)

Those must be the new Chinese crack troops we've been hearing about.


----------



## namvet (Jan 22, 2010)

all flavors to​


----------



## Oddball (Jan 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyr0zbaFyE]YouTube - The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns[/ame]


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

They'll have the enemy clamouring to put their hands up.......


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 23, 2010)

Colin said:


> They'll have the enemy clamouring to put their hands up.......



I love to eat Chinese take out.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > They'll have the enemy clamouring to put their hands up.......
> ...



Yeh, but after half an hour you want some more.


----------



## Colin (Jan 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > They'll have the enemy clamouring to put their hands up.......
> ...



But don't ask for number 69. You'll get the chicken with broccolli!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 23, 2010)

Colin said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



       
and that's a good thing!!!!!!!!!!!

If I could rep you again I would...someone take up the slack please!!!!!


----------



## Meister (Jan 23, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I'd surrender so quick they'd think I was French.
> ...



With me, it would just take a pole dance, and I would be singing like Tweety Bird.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 23, 2010)

namvet said:


> all flavors to​


DAMN!

She can assault My beachhead any day!


----------



## namvet (Jan 23, 2010)

that baby can suck a golf ball thru a garden hose


----------

